# Odd question...about my sister



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

This is really going to seem odd but I wanted to check on here since everyone seems so knowledgable. My sister (19 years old) and NOT pregnant just started lactating a little the other day. She is kind of (okay...way more than kind of) freaked out about this. She did a little research and found one site saying that it could be related to her thyroid. She hasn't been able to find the site since. Obviously that also freaked her out with everything I just went through and am still going through. I've never heard of this myself but was wondering if anyone had heard of it being a symptom of thyroid issues. She also has heavy irregular cycles (like me) and is tired a lot. Not sure if she has any other symptoms. I told her to look up hypothyroid symptoms and if she is the least bit concerned to schedule an appt with her doctor. I also suggested she contact her regular doctor or gyn/ob to see what is going on with her lactating. That just seems odd to me. She did just go off the pill so my thoughts are it is related to that but I also don't want her to blow this off if it could be something bigger. Thanks!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Is she on any other meds? Psych meds?

Lactation is run by the hormone Prolactin and Prolactin is run by the pituitary. Sometimes small prolactin excreting pit tumors can be the cause, other times it can be another drug, particularly certain meds. In this case, if she's not taking any other meds whatsoever, my gut's telling me it has to do with the pill but in any case, secreting milk when not pregnant or having been pregnant is not usually normal.

She's probably got high prolactin, but why?

She should get checked out and tested.

Here's a link to some info:
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/nipple-discharge/MY00467


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

She should run a complete thryroid panel in addition to the highly sensitive version of Prolactin blood test. Probably a good idea to run a few other common endocrine tests at the same time [ACTH, Cortisol, etc.].

If she's on anti-depressants, make sure she tells the physician exactly which one. Some have been known to interfere with brain chemistry and subsequently prolactin.

If she IS on anti-depressants, make sure she knows NOT to stop them just to see if the problem goes away. Never stop anti-depressants without the supervision of your psychiatrist.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hmmm, that is interesting! I don't have anything more to add than what's been said, but I'll be thinking of her! Let us know what comes of it!


----------



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

She isn't on any other medications so that wouldn't be the cause of it. Thanks for all the ideas! My gut is saying it is stopping the pill as well but it never hurts to be safe. Thanks for all the tests to ask for. I'll pass it along to her!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stacy80 said:


> She isn't on any other medications so that wouldn't be the cause of it. Thanks for all the ideas! My gut is saying it is stopping the pill as well but it never hurts to be safe. Thanks for all the tests to ask for. I'll pass it along to her!


It happened to me with Hyper/Graves'. After I received medical intervention, it stopped.

Hypothyroidism
Hypothyroidism is a condition in which the thyroid gland does not produce enough hormones. According to the American Academy of Family Physicians, hypothyroidism causes increased production of a hormone that stimulates the release of prolactin. This is known as thyrotropin-releasing hormone. When production of this hormone increases, protein levels can also increase.

This also w/ hyperthyroid..

Hyperpituitarism, which is a medical condition resulting from an overactive thyroid gland, can also lead to the increased production of prolactin.

Full article here......
http://www.livestrong.com/article/23387-causes-abnormal-lactation/

Hope this helps.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I didn't know that, Andros. Interesting.

Many years back my Prolactin was checked and it was found to be high. The ob/gyn shipped me off to a neurologist and a multiude of brain MRI's followed and in my case it was found that I had a pituitary microadenoma. [If you have to have a brain tumor, this is the one you want!] Apparently putuitary microadenomas are very common and often people go through life without knowing they have them.

I'm not suggesting that this is what's going on with Stacy's sister, but it might be a possibility.


----------



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

CA-Lynn: I had read that about the pituitary microadenoma's stimulating more prolactin as well.
Andros: Thanks for the information. I have found 2 articles that stated hypo but not hyper but you never know. Makes sense though since it would stimulate more of the prolactin.

I'm hoping she will have this checked out. She is at that age of thinking she is invincible I believe but hopefully knowing what I went through will make her a little more proactive.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CA-Lynn said:


> I didn't know that, Andros. Interesting.
> 
> Many years back my Prolactin was checked and it was found to be high. The ob/gyn shipped me off to a neurologist and a multiude of brain MRI's followed and in my case it was found that I had a pituitary microadenoma. [If you have to have a brain tumor, this is the one you want!] Apparently putuitary microadenomas are very common and often people go through life without knowing they have them.
> 
> I'm not suggesting that this is what's going on with Stacy's sister, but it might be a possibility.


Oh, my goodness!! It is true about the microadenoma but I am sorry nonetheless. I imagine that you have to have check-up on this every couple of years or so?


----------

